# sleeping on your left



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Hi I just wondered how important it is to lay on your left hand side as I have read that it helps oxygen and blood flow get to your baby. I'm currently 25weeks pregnant with twins and since about 15weeks I've been unable to sleep on my left as I find I can't breath very well, I get bad foot cramps and its so uncomfortable. As soon as I turn to lay on my right I'm so much more comfortable and find I sleep all through the night which is great I'm just worried if this will have any effect on my babies??

Lucy x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Batleybump

You are fine sleeping on your right. It is just your back that is the problem. The blood flow to the babies is best with you on the left but its not dangerous for you to lie on your right. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Kaz xx


----------

